# Do you pray against Antichrist?



## JM (May 18, 2020)

“It is the duty of every Christian to pray against Antichrist, and as to what Antichrist is no sane man ought to raise a question. If it is not the Popery in the Church of Rome and in the Church of England, there is nothing in the world that can be called by that name. If there were to be issued a hue and cry for Antichrist, we should certainly take up those two churches on suspicion, and they certainly would not be let loose again, for they so exactly answer the description. Popery anywhere, whether it be Anglican or Romish, is contrary to Christ’s Gospel, and is the Antichrist, and we ought to pray against it. It should be the daily prayer of every Believer that Antichrist might be hurled like a millstone into the flood and sink to rise no more. If we can pray against error for Christ because it wounds Christ, because it robs Christ of His Glory, because it puts sacramental efficacy in the place of His Atonement, and lifts a piece of bread into the place of the Savior, and a few drops of water into the place of the Holy Spirit, and puts a mere fallible man like ourselves up as the Vicar of Christ on earth; if we pray against it, because it is against Him, we shall love the persons though we hate their errors; we shall love their souls though we loathe and detest their dogmas, and so the breath of our prayers will be sweetened, because we turn our faces towards Christ when we pray. We are to pray for Him.”

PRAY FOR Jesus
NO. 717
DELIVERED ON SUNDAY MORNING, OCTOBER 21, 1866,
BY C. H. SPURGEON,
AT THE METROPOLITAN TABERNACLE, NEWINGTON.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 18, 2020)

Hello Jason, if only the word "Antichrist" were replaced instead by "the Antichrist spirit" (per 1 John 4:3) I could — as an amil proponent — give a hearty amen to Spurgeon's discernment_ in his day_: that Popery is Antichrist. In _our_ day eschatological discernment has of necessity deepened as we see Antichrist in many forms on the spiritual landscape besides Popery. Even in Spurgeon's time the occult and Eastern mysticism were growing by leaps and bounds, but had little entered the precinct of Christ's church, save in the evil doings of the English Revisionists of 1881 and their mixture of the occult and Popery, but that was hidden then. It is _in the church_ that Antichrist arises, and, if I am not mistaken, he shall have bigger and bloodier designs than the pontiffs might imagine. 

Best book I know of on this is Kim Riddlebarger's, _The Man of Sin: Uncovering The Truth About The Antichrist_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JM (May 18, 2020)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hello Jason, if only the word "Antichrist" were replaced instead by "the Antichrist spirit" (per 1 John 4:3) I could — as an amil proponent — give a hearty amen to Spurgeon's discernment_ in his day_: that Popery is Antichrist. In _our_ day eschatological discernment has of necessity deepened as we see Antichrist in many forms on the spiritual landscape besides Popery. Even in Spurgeon's time the occult and Eastern mysticism were growing by leaps and bounds, but had little entered the precinct of Christ's church, save in the evil doings of the English Revisionists of 1881 and their mixture of the occult and Popery, but that was hidden then. It is _in the church_ that Antichrist arises, and, if I am not mistaken, he shall have bigger and bloodier designs than the pontiffs might imagine.
> 
> Best book I know of on this is Kim Riddlebarger's, _The Man of Sin: Uncovering The Truth About The Antichrist_.


Thank you pastor. 

I read Riddlebarger's work A Case for Amillennialism and found it very helpful. I'm just not idealistic when it comes to the rest of eschatology...but I am working on it. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 18, 2020)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Best book I know of on this is Kim Riddlebarger's, _The Man of Sin: Uncovering The Truth About The Antichrist_.



I just finished that book. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (May 19, 2020)

Three things will happen before Christ comes again:
- The conversion of the Jews
- The spread of the Gospel to all the world
- The downfall of antichrist (or in conjunction)

The sooner these three accomplished, the sooner comes the return of Christ.

Marvelous reason to pray for the fall of antichrist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JM (May 21, 2020)




----------

